# I wanted a Lena B wrap & look what happened!! By Susan



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

First: there is no exact pattern and NEVER will be from me for this unexpected result. Pictures are below. My reasons for this post are twofold:
1) Because Lena B asked me to post this, and
2) So this post may encourage someone to experiment with stitches and patterns on their own. This is my story.
On KP a while ago, there was a posting of a cardi using a "v" shaped stitch for the raglan sleeves.
Also, I have been wanting to make one of Lena B's wraps for myself, having been an admirer of them and her work since I first saw them.
I had this bulky unlabeled red/purple yarn just waiting for a project, as well as a closely matching solid purple bulky yarn, also unlabeled.
I cast on 40 sts. Next, I started my wrap by knitting a moss/seed stitch bottom edge for 5 or 6 rows. Then, using different stitches, I knitted for a short distance and added the solid purple color yarn, knitting with that for a short number of rows. Next I knitted sets of the "v" stitches, as well as continuing with the edge increases.
Well, you guessed it, the "v's" made this bulky yarn flare out way too much, but I very much liked the way it curved around. Obviously, this wasn't going to work for Lena's wrap.
Totally by impulse, I turned the wrap upside down and a capelet was born as a work in progress. I loved the way it fit around my neck and flared out perfectly over and ended closely to the edge of my shoulders. Pictures of my capelet are shown below, modeled by me, wrinkled top and wrinkled grey haired lady, too!
Just goes to show what happens when you start with one project, doesn't work for that, but becomes something entirely different. It is about 16" long from collar to bottom edge. I love my capelet which conforms exactly to my body shape. This bulky acrylic yarn has no drape at all, but the length is enough to keep me warm over a long sleeved top, as shown and leaves my arms free for movement.
I showed Lena my capelet and it was at her many suggestions that I have posted this. Again, there is no exact pattern - I just used different stitches as I knitted. The purple buttons are crocheted. Thanks for looking. Susan Huffman


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I love seeing things people have designed themselves. You did a great job.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful, looks lovely on you, lovely work


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a terrific result. Love your cape. Beautiful work and colors and it fits like a dream.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Beautiful both the colors and the work!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

That is beautiful! Great experiment! It fits you to a T!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

It's fantastic. It's lovely, you did a great job.
That's what I love about this forum, it inspires us to try different things.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Great cape. Fits you perfectly and a great job knitting. Oh and love the colors.perfect in my estimation.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Genius. It looks wonderful on you. I love the v's and the placement of the stripes.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

this is one of those "bloops" that turned out beautiful


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

The yarn obviously knew what it wanted to be! 
Great job.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love it job well done!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I love it. The colors are wonderful. Way to go!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Susan, it turned out fantastic! I love those colours together, Lena was right to encourage you to post your creation!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonderful job!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

You certainly have gifted hands. The cape is very pretty and fits your shoulders perfectly. Nice colors, and the buttons are a lovely touch. Thanks, pretty lady, for modeling your creation.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

love your cape, you did a great job.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It looks great on you. Nicely done. :sm24:


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

You did it Susan well done


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

beautiful product....however the technique began....great result!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, it turned out fabulous and it looks wonderful on you! Congratulations on a great design even if it was not intended, but turned out to be a real winner!

My cousin just posted this on Facebook today: Wrinkles mean you laughed, grey hair means you cared, and scars mean you lived!!!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Everyone, you are so kind and generous with all your wonderful comments on my cape/capelet-whatever I'm going to call it. You make me blush. As someone here said, the yarn was telling me what it wanted to be. I thought that very same thing as I was making it!
And, gramknits, I love the comment about the wrinkles. God knows I have certainly earned mine. But, then, haven't we all! Thanks again to each and every one of you. I was absolutely stunned by all your favorable comments and compliments. Bless you. You have made my day and I surely needed that.
One more comment: Sometimes you never know how high you will fly, until you take the leap!
Susan Huffman


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

A perfect mistake, it fits like a glove, well done to you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks fantastic, you have used the yarn exactly as it wanted to be used :sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wonderful! The one and only!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

it is beautiful! - an awesome creation


----------



## BklynCrochet (Apr 7, 2017)

Great job. Makes me want to go back and restructure some of my misfits!


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Your knitting story is an inspiration! Lovely cape. ????????????????????


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Great project and a perfect fit!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful knitting!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Suseeque said:


> Your knitting story is an inspiration! Lovely cape. ????????????????????


And that is exactly why I posted my story. A person never knows how something will turn out sometimes if they just keep on trying. I must admit, I made some mistakes along the way. It didn't go smoothly through all the knit, so there was some frogging going on. But I was so very happy with the end results.
Thank you for your nice comments. Love all the smiles, too!!! Great way to start the day. Susan


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks again to all who have posted comments and like my cape. This has been a joy for me to share. All you nice people have really made me feel very special and really it was just a matter of starting out and going with the flow, once "it" decided what it wanted to be! And, thanks again to Lena B. It was her wrap pattern that got me to my cape. My cape collar is the bottom, more or less, of her famous wrap pattern! I still want to work her pattern.
Susan Huffman


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow! It's beautiful. The colors are great.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Love it! Colors are great!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Great job! I love the colors.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

No matter how you created it, it turned out wonderful and fits you beautifully. You should be very proud.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely ????


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely nice colours


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

How beautiful! So is the capelet. You did a great job!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice work. Looks great on you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Love how it turned out with the perfect shape for you. Enjoy!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I love this! Wish there was a pattern. I'm not skilled at "going it alone". Good job :sm24:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

It is perfect! Love the colors!


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Your work is wonderful and the fit is perfect. Congrats on a great job.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful cape, looks so practical when you sit and enjoy your knitting...will look for a similar pattern!


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice! Who is Lena B. and where can one find her patterns?


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

what a great "oops"


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It looks beautiful, well done.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

It is marvelous and perfect for you.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Sunnya (Jul 19, 2013)

It is beautiful, I like both the color and the design. Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Very nice, looks gorgeous on you. ????


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

This turned out fantastic - so glad you shared. I love your design.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's beautiful! And a perfect fit! So glad it all worked out! (I think most of that has to do with your knitting expertise!!!) the color is great for you! Lovely pictures and you look happy with it!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I wish I could make mistakes like that. 
Your shawl is perfect. All the lines match, the little bits of decorative stitches perfect 
and the buttons are fantastic. Beautiful shawl on a beautiful woman. Well done.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

See what can happen when you listen to your yarn? You become a designer! :sm01: I'm glad that Lena encouraged you to post your pictures, as it is a very pretty creation and one that looks like you will get lots of use out of. And it inspires the rest of us to experiment a little too!


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

It looks fabulous on you. Enjoy the compliments when you wear it.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

You did good!! I like it.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

It's perfect! Love this design.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting - what a great 'whoops'!


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Perfect! What a 'happy accident' with a very creative solution by you!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I think your caplet is beautiful! Enjoy it.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

I like it very much - great job


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I would definitely wear that design. It turned out so well and looks great on you.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Nicely done


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I just love your creation! The buttons are perfect.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I Love it!!


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Your cape is lovely.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks great on you!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nicely done, love the color contrasted yarns :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

absolutely brilliant!


----------



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

It's beautiful...great job!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! What a wonderful result. Love the colors and the designs on the back and shoulder.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Great design. Love the colors too. You give me inspiration. I am a little afraid to try things without a pattern but its hard to find a pattern that is exactly just right. I need to get brave and just try things.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Good job


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks fantastic.Well done


----------



## dwms725 (Apr 9, 2017)

Awesome work! It's fantastic!????????????


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

Lena is a great inspiration to a lot of people, including me.
Your cape turned out beautiful. Wish I had that pattern.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh my, oh stop, stop, stop some more!!! Well, as you can see, I am getting a little silly. Actually, I am operating on fumes just now.

This all has been so overwhelming for me. I can hardly believe how much you all like my short cape (what is what I have finally decided to call it) since cape is so much easier for me to deal with. On one of my other posts here, I said "you make me blush," now I am beet red!!

Once again, thanks everyone so much for all this. I really needed this boost to my moral. You all have been so super nice and this has been a great experience for me. I wrote nothing down as I went, and I used different stitches which is not all that evident from the pictures. This will probably be my only claim to fame, my "15 minutes of fame," since this happened so accidentally and the only thing that was planned was the "bottom edge" of Lena B's wrap. Plus I knew I wanted to try those "v" stitches on something. I will be using them again on future projects. Since I had so much yarn, I thought "what the heck" and my cape was "born."

If I can make something like this, I know there is so much untapped talent out there. Don't be afraid to reach for the moon. It is, after all, just some yarn and some time. Go for it. Susan


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Peggan said:


> I love seeing things people have designed themselves. You did a great job.


Agree!!! :sm24:


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I love your adaptation!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

How very creative you were to design such a lovely capelet and it looks very good worn by you.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

slmhuffman said:


> Oh my, oh stop, stop, stop some more!!! Well, as you can see, I am getting a little silly. Actually, I am operating on fumes just now.
> 
> This all has been so overwhelming for me. I can hardly believe how much you all like my short cape (what is what I have finally decided to call it) since cape is so much easier for me to deal with. On one of my other posts here, I said "you make me blush," now I am beet red!!
> 
> ...


could you please give us some "guidance" in reaching for the moon......in other words.....how did you do that????
I wanna be smart......like you!


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful cape on a beautiful lady.... Good job


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

slmhuffman said:


> First: there is no exact pattern and NEVER will be from me for this unexpected result. Pictures are below. My reasons for this post are twofold:
> 1) Because Lena B asked me to post this, and
> 2) So this post may encourage someone to experiment with stitches and patterns on their own. This is my story.
> On KP a while ago, there was a posting of a cardi using a "v" shaped stitch for the raglan sleeves.
> ...


That is quite lovely! Good job! :sm24:


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I love it and you look great wearing it. Well done!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

I love it !!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

It came out great in the end!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think it's fabulous! Congratulations for creating something so unique.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I love this! What a delightful "deviation" from the script so to say.


----------



## sabrinalee50 (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful results


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

That is lovely!! So glad your yarn directed you in a different direction than your original idea. You like like such a sweet Grandma in this picture.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

That is great. The colours are beautiful, and the buttons are a perfect finishing touch. Well done! ????


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

It is lovely and so are you....from one grey haired lady to another...Looking Good!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

CarolA said:


> That is lovely!! So glad your yarn directed you in a different direction than your original idea. You like like such a sweet Grandma in this picture.


Thanks for your kind remarks.
That last statement is kind of funny. I don't have children. Hence, no grandchildren. One day, I was talking to a lady who asked me how many children I had. I replied "none." She said, "so, you have no grandchildren?" I said "no." Again, she said "you have no grandchildren?" as if that was the most terrible thing in the world. I think she asked the question about the grandchildren again. Thinking this was going to go on forever, I finally looked at her and as sweetly as I could muster, I said "No Ma'am, I never could figure out how to skip that middle step."
Susan


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Again, thank you, one and all. Susan Huffman


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

How gorgeous. I love it. Excellent work.
Moonieboy


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautifully knit and so beautifully patterned!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I wish there was a pattern because I would make one just like it. I love your caplet and it looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Clever you - great outcome.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice and you done a great job


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome, just awesome and it looks wonderful on you :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That is just the most fabulous knitting! I love, love, love this!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wonderful story to go with your lovely, warm capelet.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice work. Great idea and colors.????


----------



## Bevymoe (Jul 18, 2014)

You came up with a Winner! Great story of perseverance and ingenuity! Lovely capelet and lovely lady. Congratulations.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome work!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Knittypig (Nov 28, 2016)

You and your wrap both look lovely!! It looks smashing on you!! Beautiful smile!!


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Love it. Who is Lena B ?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Brilliant, and very pretty and practical. Thank you for sharing how it came about.


----------



## BalloonBeth (Aug 17, 2016)

It may not be what you started out to make but it is gorgeous.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## SaLarr (Feb 7, 2012)

Fell in love with it at first sight. It looks so good on you. Perfect size for keeping your shoulders warm without being prohibitive in movement.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Omg Susan, it is wonderful.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

This is beautiful, you created a one-of-a-kind shawl. Enjoy your master piece.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Link below should take you to Lena B's pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461322-1.html

A Picture of one wrap was posted on April 6, 2017, under the title of "8th wrap finished." Susan


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

So clever, this really needs to be a pattern you've done well :sm24:


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

LadyBecket said:


> I wish there was a pattern....


Sigh!!! Me, too. Susan Huffman


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

Beautiful! Murphy's Law always kicks in when I make mistakes - just rip it and forget it. But yours turned out great!


----------



## Carol A. Wilde (Apr 5, 2017)

I think it is lovely and will be very appropriate for Spring weather in Paradise, CA....We are in the foothills here and only "play" with snow and really don't take cold weather too seriously. It would also be wonderful even in the summer when entering over enthusiastic restaurants with their air conditioning. 

The colors work well together and I love the transition from the yoke to the lower portion. It fits beautifully over your shoulders.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks fabulous and such a perfect fit. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks again to all for your kind remarks. I am so glad you like my "unexpected result." Susan


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Beautiful job & love the color combo. Thank you for sharing. Have knit two of the original pattern & donated them to Hospice.
DotS


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

DotS said:


> Beautiful job & love the color combo. Thank you for sharing. Have knit two of the original pattern & donated them to Hospice.
> DotS


How nice to hear. Lena B's the greatest and so sharing of her time and talent. Thanks. Susan


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, I think this nice post for me is ending, so once more thanks to all. It has been fun and a pleasure to meet so many nice people. Thanks, one last time, for all your nice remarks. Susan


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Goodness, gracious me! It is beautiful!


----------



## popoune (Aug 1, 2017)

Just beautiful. I am more of a pattern knitter than a creative one. I am looking for simple fast wrap patterns to make wraps for needy people in nursing homes, thus using my left over yarns.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like this!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What a wonderful experiment! I am always amazed how we go in one direction and end up down a different path but happily so. Wear this with pride.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you: Myrle, popoune, Mrs.O, Nanamel, and Suo for your nice comments on my cape.
I am humbled by everyone's positive remarks and hope others are inspired to try new things on their own, which was the purpose of the post of my story. Susan


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

nice job!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you, Jillyrich.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you, Libra. It's nice to get a comment after all this time. I am happy that people are still finding and liking my posts. Susan


----------

